# Labial Adhesions in my 2 year old



## *Milk-Fairy* (Jun 8, 2004)

at our 2 year old well checkup today the new pediatrician said that my dd has labial adhesions, and the opening to her vagina is completely sealed. she has prescribed Premarin cream for 3-4 weeks (twice a day) to open it back up, then vaseline once a day for 4 months to keep it open.

does anyone have experience with this?

I'm unhappy that our previous ped never noticed this, even though he saw her as recently as a month ago.

what could have caused this? I've been reading online that even bubble baths can be a culprit (and she certainly enjoys her "lather baths"). she hasn't ever been prone to chronic diaper rash or other problems.

I'd love to hear from anyone else that has dealt with/is dealing with this!


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Your other doctor might not have mentioned it because they ussually resolve themselves. I would look in the notes first.

I would not rush to meds but I would stop the bubble baths for many reasons. Bubble baths can cause UTI's. If she has labial adhissions this could put her at higher risk of UTI. If she has not had a UTI, I would not worry about the labial adhession (yet).

Also these things can be reaccurrent. Once you stop the medicine it can "seal" up again. I have a friend who had adhessions growing up. She remembers several times the doctor forceably breaking them (standard practice at the time). She proceive this as sex abuse. It was wrong but at the same time not in the same class and a pedophile.

http://www.drgreene.com/21_1130.html

Please read that article. It gives you good reasons on why to take a wait and see approach.


----------



## zerby (Mar 28, 2004)

We have been dealing with labial adhesions since dd was 2 mos old. She is now 18 mos. The premarin will open her up, but the vaseline will not keep her open. She has never had a bubble bath, but she has had 2 uti's due to th adhesions affecting her urination. I know that this will eventually resolve itself as she produces more estrogen> I refused to allow dr to try to "break them" himself. I did not se genital trauma as prudent if there was a less deastic treatment. All I can say is I feel your pain. Besides dropping the bubble baths, you may want to postpone shampoo and washing till the end of the bath, as too much contact with any soap can cause irritation. Good Luck!


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

I don't have personal experience with little girls, but I was under the impression that labial adhesions can be caused by too much friction during cleanings. My understanding is that the irritation causes the tissue to begin to "granulate" (like when a wound is healing and forming new tissue), which makes the labia "heal" together.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Having had no experience with "Labial Adhesions" I'm offering my reaction to what I have read...I feel that your daughters body has a reason for producing this condition & agree with Marcupialmom about avoiding pharmacuticals otherwise you would be fighting against what her body is doing for her.

If bubblebaths are causing this, than I am wondering what kinds of soaps you use for your dd? That could possibly be the cause of the symtom??

blessings,
rainys~mama


----------



## *Milk-Fairy* (Jun 8, 2004)

thanks all for your comments and links!

from all I've read this is a condition that may simply correct itself. our ped did say that she is tempted to leave it alone, but since our baby is due in four weeks she felt it was best to treat it now (while we apparently have the time?) than later.

my plan at this point is to discontinue bubble baths, wash her hair at the END of the bath instead of the beginning (which is typically how I do things), and wait and see. Dr. Sears' book said that girls will start to produce their own hormones to keep their vaginal opening open at 2, and we are a week and a half into being 2.

So we are going to wait and see. If, in a month and a half or so, I don't see any change, or if the remining opening to her urethra starts to close, then I'll fill the premarin prescription.

cross your fingers! let's hope we can do this "on our own"!


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey there.. My daughter had both these problems at that age. At first I freaked out because this was the time her father and I split up and she was going to his house on the weekends... My Dr said most likely the lesians were from her grabbing herself during diaper changes or just sensitive skin. As for the sealed opening.. I never noticed but my sister did when doing a diaper change. My Ped said to just wait a little longer, and if it didnt open by 3 they would use creams... Hers opened on its own... I think it is pretty normal... Good luck


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

This happened to my daughter, but she was still young enough when they caught it at her 6 month appointment, that we didn't need to use a cream to fix it. The doctor just told us to gently pull her "bits" apart a bit at each diaper change, and it would eventually ease them apart fully. After about 4 weeks of this, everything was back to normal.


----------



## heytootsy (Mar 27, 2003)

DD has this also. It developed at 2 months, and we still somewhat battle with it. She doen't have bubblebath, we do not wash her roughly, but we do use cloth diapers. I am not sure if this can be a factor or not. When she closes up, we have to use premerin for a few days, but we always keep vaseline in there to keep her open. I finally decided to just start potty training her. I don't know if this will help, but I figure it is worth a shot.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Although I respect everyones freedom to make their own choices, I feel it is important to post the facts about premarin, where it comes from, and they effects of its production...here is a link which tells exactly what you are putting into your or your childs body when you use this product that is produced using extreme cruelty...and I personally would never put something into my childs or my own body that was produced using extreme cruelty to another living creature.

http://www.lcanimal.org/invest/premarin2.htm

here is a animal free cream alternative to premarin~

http://www.womenlivingnaturally.com/product.php?id=72

Also, yams naturally have estrogens in them and giving your daughter fresh organic yam juice would be the simplest, healthiest and most sustainable treatment for her.

I also wanted to add this link to a product that is an alternative to petroleum jelly which is a by product of the petroleum industry which has caused so much harm to our planet and all the life on it. Simply using olive oil or coconut butter or a natural balm would be a great alternative to petroleum jelly.

http://alphaskincare.com/shpeje.html

namaste'


----------



## *Milk-Fairy* (Jun 8, 2004)

thank you for sharing the premarin info. actually, I am a horse owner and know all about the horrible way this hormone is made . so I've already decided I would find a Premarin alternative rather than support this industry.

but thanks for sharing it with others.


----------



## MummaMel (Jan 21, 2004)

rainys~mama-
Thank you so much for this information. I would have never known that Premarin was produced in such a horrible way.

I just found out at my dd's 10 m check-up yesterday that she has partially fused labia. The dr. suggested the same manual treatment as ~Nikki~ mentioned.

I already have a tub of vaseline that will probably be around for another 10 years at the rate we use it. Should I dump the Vaseline and by the more eco-friendly stuff or would it be better to just go ahead and use it? Does vaseline have any negative effects on the body?

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## heytootsy (Mar 27, 2003)

OMG, I had no idea. Thanks for the info. I am so glad we are not using the cream anymore. Yuck!


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi all, I have no experience with labial adhesions (and I hope your dd is better soon), but I have to respond to rainys~mama. I am a horse owner and have my BS in aminal science - production Livestock. I have done *a ton* of research on this subject. This and BSE (mad cow disease) were my two main research projects all through college.

All of the farms producing PMU (pregnant mare urine - what becomes Premarin) are very heavily regulated. They are subject to many rules and regualtions and these horses are treated better than most horses in North America. The regulations are enforced by outside athourities - not the drug companies. These horses are very well cared for and not abused. Not all people who use animals for their by-products are abusive and bad, most of them care very much for the animals and wanted them treated the best way possible - for their well-being and their pocket book. Miss treated animals will not perform up to their ability and will not make money for the producer.

I would use this medication if I needed it (don't like hormones, but not because of the way they are produced). I will try to find my information if anyone wants more, just let me know. It may take me a while to dig it out. I think we had a discussion on this a while back, I will see if I can find it.

ETA : I found the thread, it was also about labial adhesions.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=113423

I am not Flaming anyone, I just want both sides out there, so everyone can make an informed decision about what is right for their body and family.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Jessicamcg,
I'm glad that you posted another view of this issue...I'm also glad to hear that these horses are treated better than I may have believed. We should still ask ourselves, how do we know which is the cruelty free premarin? Are they labelled that way, like eggs and chicken? And my biggest problem with this hormone is the need in the first place to ingest pregnant horse urine in your body. Nature has provided us with every thing we need to heal our bodies and still humans insist on trying to improve on that!

~rainys mama


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

My fourth child (2nd daughter) was born with it. The ped said if it didn't resolve itself by age 5 or so, it would be quite simple to resolve with creams. He also said that most children who are active, climbing, running, etc., will open it simply by running around and being kids. He never mentioned it again.
It did resolve itself when she was around 3 or 4. No big deal.


----------

